
Fedora 32 is officially here - caution
https://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-32/
======
Lio
So far this is release seems really good.

Most of my experience is with Ubuntu but I'm really liking Fedora 32.
Specifically I like the changes they've brought into Firefox; it's now using
Wayland widgets by default and GPU acceleration with the Intel GPU that I
have.

Anecdotally there seems to be less latency than with my previous set up with
Ubuntu 20.04LTS (don't put much store by that as it is just an anecdote for
now).

I also like the flicker free vendor boot screen.

I carried out a fresh install. Everything was seamless and quick against an
XPS13.

It will be interesting to see what else is different between the two.

~~~
echlebek
Here here! I upgraded from 31 with dnf. It resolved several issues I've been
having with power, including the system not going to sleep and running itself
out of battery with the lid closed, and also generally running too hot. It
seemed like the fan was on constantly!

I've got a newish Lenovo X1 Extreme, and I was starting to become frustrated
with it before this release.

------
bsg75
Running `dnf system-upgrade download --refresh --releasever=32` [1] now on a
dev box, which leads me to a question:

In trying rolling releases, namely Arch and the Manjaro derivative, I seem to
have more upgrade version conflicts than I do with regular Fedora `dnf
upgrade` and the bi-annual system upgrade.

The Arch conflicts are often resolved by waiting a few days for the community
fixes to the broken upgrade paths, because I don't use anything too rare.

But given the relative popularity of the Arch approach, and the frequency of
people who state anecdotally "I have never borked a system with pacman", but I
seem to have the opposite experience, what are the real advantages to a
rolling release compared to the Fedora approach?

[1] [https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/quick-docs/dnf-
system-u...](https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/quick-docs/dnf-system-
upgrade/)

[https://fedoramagazine.org/upgrading-fedora-31-to-
fedora-32/](https://fedoramagazine.org/upgrading-fedora-31-to-fedora-32/)

~~~
ATsch
I like that things might break two times a year, when I can prepare and set
aside time for it, instead of randomly. I also like not having to check a
website for any issues like one does with arch.

------
Seirdy
The changes I actually noticed: new versions of `zsh`, `curl`, Python, GCC,
LLVM, kernel, and dnf. If you arent' using rolling modules, then you'll get a
much newer version of Sway as well.

The new version of DNF features colored output for more commands.

The purge of stale python2 packages continues at a good pace.

EarlyOOM has also arrived.

------
FullyFunctional
A bummer. Fedora was one of the first to begin a RISC-V port, but there's no
mention of it here, unlike for Ubuntu Focal.

------
brnt
Still wont boot properly on Uefi whereas Ubuntu can. Why is that?

